# Install and Run the TiVo Android App on a Windows 11 PC



## diegorico (9 mo ago)

*DISCLAIMER:* This method only works on a Windows 11 PC. No exceptions.

For those of you who may be interested in an easier way to watch your TiVo recordings on your Windows 11 PC, this may be a viable solution.

Here are the steps to take:

1) Install the Amazon Appstore (which includes the Windows 11 Android Subsystem) from the Microsoft Store.
2) Download WSATools - APK Installer from the Microsoft Store.
3) Download the TiVo app from APKMirror.com.
4) Run WSATools and follow the setup dialogues to install ADB.
5) Run WSATools again and click on Install an APK.
6) Select the TiVo apk you downloaded in Step 3 (note: I had the try multiple times before it finally installed the TiVo apk).
7) Run the TiVo app like you would from any Android device with the ability to manage recordings, stream recordings, download recordings, etc. right from your Windows 11 PC.

Here is a screenshot showing the TiVo app running on my Windows 11 PC. Enjoy =)


----------



## slowbiscuit (Sep 19, 2006)

Win11? No thanks, may try in a VM but not upgrading yet.

Anyway, does this work out of home, i.e. can you setup OOH streaming and it actually works? Is playback reliable over multiple plays and app restarts? Because on Android it generally isn't IME, at least with a Roamio as host.


----------



## diegorico (9 mo ago)

slowbiscuit said:


> Win11? No thanks, may try in a VM but not upgrading yet.
> 
> Anyway, does this work OOH, i.e. can you setup OOH streaming and it actually works? Is playback reliable over multiple plays and app restarts? Because on Android it generally isn't.


Yes, it works OOH with no issues. You still have certain recordings that you can't stream via the app due to copyright restrictions, but I'm sure you're familiar with all of that if you've used the Android app before.


----------



## justen_m (Jan 15, 2004)

diegorico said:


> *DISCLAIMER:* This only works on a Windows 11 PC. No exceptions.


Your method doesn't, but...


slowbiscuit said:


> Win11? No thanks, may try in a VM but not upgrading yet.


I've got the TiVo App installed and running on my Win10 box, under the BlueStacks Android emulator. I just installed BlueStacks, fired it up, launched the Google Play Store and installed the TiVo App like I did on my Android phone. Now I've got a bookmark on my Desktop that launches BlueStacks and the TiVo App with a double click.

Works great. Here are a few screen grabs. I haven't tried OOH streaming with my Win10 laptop, as it hasn't left my house in 2 years. Not going to lug my laptop down to the library just to try OOH. OOH streaming seems to work fine with my phone, from my Bolt and Roamio Plus, with wired cat5e, no problems like you describe. I do have a 5G phone that gets ridiculous bandwidth, and my TiVos are connected to my cable internet that gets 30Mbps upload speeds. Here are a few screenshots I just took. A couple menus, and a paused streaming show (Abbot Elementary).


----------



## diegorico (9 mo ago)

Good points, emulation or VMs are always an option. And I'm glad it worked with BlueStacks as well.

It's unfortunate that it's 2022 and we still don't have a proper Windows TiVo app, but it's great that we have workarounds with the Android app.

Thanks for contributing to the thread.


----------



## slowbiscuit (Sep 19, 2006)

justen_m said:


> Your method doesn't, but...
> 
> I've got the TiVo App installed and running on my Win10 box, under the BlueStacks Android emulator. I just installed BlueStacks, fired it up, launched the Google Play Store and installed the TiVo App like I did on my Android phone. Now I've got a bookmark on my Desktop that launches BlueStacks and the TiVo App with a double click.
> 
> ...


Installed Bluestacks 5 and the Tivo app, can't setup streaming. Finds my Roamio just fine but bombs out with error 502 while checking software version in setup.

Tivo app and streaming work fine on my Android 12 Galaxy phone, and Bluestacks is running an old Android 7 version so I wonder if that's it.

EDIT: Tried the Android 9 beta of Stacks and a couple of older Tivo APKs, nothing works.


----------



## justen_m (Jan 15, 2004)

Works for me, but I'm running an older version. Maybe something broke, Shrug. I was going to recommmed going to tivo.com, and turning remoe acceess ON for you account, but I couldn't find it, anywhere. Sorry I'm unable to help. Just a useless old man. ;(


----------



## slowbiscuit (Sep 19, 2006)

Let me know what your Stacks and Tivo app versions are and I'll see if I can try them.


----------



## slowbiscuit (Sep 19, 2006)

Update: couldn't get Tivo streaming setup to complete in Bluestacks 5 because Stacks uses it's own VLAN internally (10.0.2.x), it doesn't bridge to your local network. Doing some reading it looks like Stacks cannot be setup in bridged network mode, so I gave up.

Found another emulator called MEmu play (Android 7.1.2) - it didn't work on install either for the same reason, BUT it has the option to bridge its VM network to your local LAN, and when I set that up the Tivo app found my streaming Roamio and everything worked fine, including OOH streaming via my phone's hotspot.






MEmu - The Best Android Emulator for PC - Free Download


100M+ Downloads Worldwide. Maximize your mobile gaming experience on PC. Play Free Fire, PUBG, Brawl Stars, Mobile Legends, and millions more!




www.memuplay.com


----------



## ydi9996 (6 mo ago)

I just Installed BlueStacks and obtained the Tivo App from the play store. Installed and opened and worked perfectly. It also save a Tivo shortcut to my desktop. Works perfectly. Thank You! Dave





justen_m said:


> Your method doesn't, but...
> 
> I've got the TiVo App installed and running on my Win10 box, under the BlueStacks Android emulator. I just installed BlueStacks, fired it up, launched the Google Play Store and installed the TiVo App like I did on my Android phone. Now I've got a bookmark on my Desktop that launches BlueStacks and the TiVo App with a double click.
> 
> ...


----------



## ron.hanes (4 mo ago)

Once I open Tivo app in windows 11 and see my shows. I pick one and select download. Were do the files go that download on my Windows 11 PC ?


----------



## LoCoDanny (Dec 20, 2020)

Thanks for this! Got it working in Win11 (via WSA - no BlueStacks) with no problem.


----------



## arsal khan (4 mo ago)

Thanks for sharing this information. I was trying to find a method to play games on my PC. After reading your post, I got the idea and install APK Installer and then download game on my PC. It works very well and is smooth. Looks like I'm playing on mobile.

Thanks mini militia shd


----------



## Rick in LA (Aug 5, 2003)

I got the TiVo app installed under WSA and am able to see my list of recordings, To Do list, etc. but when I try to stream anything - even ordinarily unrestricted shows - the app seems to believe I'm out of home or, in any case, not connected to the same network as my TiVo. A Windows Subsystem for Android issue?


----------



## LoCoDanny (Dec 20, 2020)

Rick in LA said:


> I got the TiVo app installed under WSA and am able to see my list of recordings, To Do list, etc. but when I try to stream anything - even ordinarily unrestricted shows - the app seems to believe I'm out of home or, in any case, not connected to the same network as my TiVo. A Windows Subsystem for Android issue?


I'm having no difficulty streaming recorded shows on my home network with this configuration:
TiVo Edge (cable card)
Windows 11 Home 10.0.22000 (Build 22000)
WSA build 2207.40000.8.0
TiVo app version 4.8.1-1415479 (27285534)


----------



## Rick in LA (Aug 5, 2003)

LoCoDanny said:


> I'm having no difficulty streaming recorded shows on my home network with this configuration:
> TiVo Edge (cable card)
> Windows 11 Home 10.0.22000 (Build 22000)
> WSA build 2207.40000.8.0
> TiVo app version 4.8.1-1415479 (27285534)


My hardware/software coincides perfectly with yours but every time I try to play a recording I get this message:
"Streaming this show is prohibited by the copyright holder while you are away from your home network. Error code: E=29 V=1"


----------



## LoCoDanny (Dec 20, 2020)

I've seen that before in the past (esp. NFL games), but I've had no problem with the WSA setup - even to watch recently recorded games. I'm out of ideas - hopefully someone else on this forum can shed some light...


----------



## randyb359 (Jan 3, 2009)

i can't get ADB to install


----------



## HDTVjunkie (Apr 24, 2008)

LoCoDanny said:


> I'm having no difficulty streaming recorded shows on my home network with this configuration:
> TiVo Edge (cable card)
> Windows 11 Home 10.0.22000 (Build 22000)
> WSA build 2207.40000.8.0
> TiVo app version 4.8.1-1415479 (27285534)


Would you please describe how to actually install and use the Tivo app per your configuration. I have Tivo Edge and Windows 11. But it is not clear to me how to install and use the WSA and Tivo apps. Thanks.


----------



## diegorico (9 mo ago)

Rick in LA said:


> My hardware/software coincides perfectly with yours but every time I try to play a recording I get this message:
> "Streaming this show is prohibited by the copyright holder while you are away from your home network. Error code: E=29 V=1"


Not sure if this will help, but I figured I would post this just in case. I'd recommend doing this on your mobile phone and see if that does the trick.


----------



## diegorico (9 mo ago)

HDTVjunkie said:


> Would you please describe how to actually install and use the Tivo app per your configuration. I have Tivo Edge and Windows 11. But it is not clear to me how to install and use the WSA and Tivo apps. Thanks.


Did you try my step-by-step in my original post? If so, did you get stuck on any of the steps?


----------



## Del Capslock (2 mo ago)

justen_m said:


> Your method doesn't, but... I've got the TiVo App installed and running on my Win10 box, under the BlueStacks Android emulator. I just installed BlueStacks, fired it up, launched the Google Play Store and installed the TiVo App like I did on my Android phone. Now I've got a bookmark on my Desktop that launches BlueStacks and the TiVo App with a double click. Works great. Here are a few screen grabs. I haven't tried OOH streaming with my Win10 laptop, as it hasn't left my house in 2 years. Not going to lug my laptop down to the library just to try OOH. OOH streaming seems to work fine with my phone, from my Bolt and Roamio Plus, with wired cat5e, no problems like you describe. I do have a 5G phone that gets ridiculous bandwidth, and my TiVos are connected to my cable internet that gets 30Mbps upload speeds. Here are a few screenshots I just took. A couple menus, and a paused streaming show (Abbot Elementary).
> View attachment 70973
> View attachment 70971
> View attachment 70972


 Yup. Using Bluestacks emulator on Windows10 works very well in even in full screen! I'm using Windows 10 22H2 and a Tivo Bolt OTA and can stream over the air programming as well as recorded shows. Thanks!


----------



## slowbiscuit (Sep 19, 2006)

Wish I knew what you guys did to get Stacks to work in Win10, would never complete Tivo streaming setup for me because the emulator's IP address was not on the local LAN.


----------

